# Funny things your puppies do



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

What are some funny things your puppies do?

Titan has just started noticing things in the sky and he thinks he can get them. Anytime birds fly overhead, he runs in the direction they are going while staring up at them. Sometimes he'll give a little jump. He does this with planes too. The really funny thing he did was last night when the moon caught his eye and he decided that if he jumped up that he would be able to reach it. He tried a few times before he gave up, but not before barking at it a couple times. 

He's such a smart puppy and learns so quickly, but sometimes acts so dumb. It's almost like our GSD's are so smart that sometimes we forget they are still dogs. lol


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

That's funny. My funny dog, well....when I passed gas one time she got the most confused look on her face and checked her rear end, as if thinking, wow, I didn't know that was coming?! The next time she did the same and then actually cleaned herself as if she thought she'd made a poo mess all of a sudden. Apparenty she never realized a human could pass gas.:smirk:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

We were at class on Monday and it was in a barn, when my puppy got bored waiting for everyone to do their recall-she was first, she decided the shadows were fun to chase...she was going in circles and talking to them....I couldn't help but to laugh


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

GSD2 said:


> That's funny. My funny dog, well....when I passed gas one time she got the most confused look on her face and checked her rear end, as if thinking, wow, I didn't know that was coming?! The next time she did the same and then actually cleaned herself as if she thought she'd made a poo mess all of a sudden. Apparenty she never realized a human could pass gas.:smirk:


LMAOOOO! SIMBA DID THE SAME HAHA.

Now I find it hilarious to pass gas out loud around him. He'll be like "wut" *tilts head,* he now runs around me trying to find where the sound comes from, and barked at my butt.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

1337f0x said:


> LMAOOOO! SIMBA DID THE SAME HAHA.
> 
> Now I find it hilarious to pass gas out loud around him. He'll be like "wut" *tilts head,* he now runs around me trying to find where the sound comes from, and barked at my butt.


So funny! Can't believe she is not the only one to do this, hehe, you described it perfect with "wut" and the head tilt, LMAO


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Rivers won't go to sleep without his moose! If we turn off the lights and go to bed at night and he doesn't have his moose in his bed he will run laps in the bedroom once he realizes it and bark at the door until we let him out. Then he will search the house, find his moose, bring it into his bed, and cuddle up with it and instantly fall asleep like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

Laney said:


> Rivers won't go to sleep without his moose! If we turn off the lights and go to bed at night and he doesn't have his moose in his bed he will run laps in the bedroom once he realizes it and bark at the door until we let him out. Then he will search the house, find his moose, bring it into his bed, and cuddle up with it and instantly fall asleep like nothing ever happened.


This absolutely melts my heart!!! :wub:
so precious!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

One time my dog's stomach started rumbling and she jumped up and tried to follow that sound. "What was that! Where did it come from!" Then it rumbled again and she kept looking around....


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor comes over and takes my whole arm gently in his mouth and pulls my hand away from petting my other dog. I shouldn't allow it, but it just cracks me up. 

Also, everytime I open the door to let him out. He stands and waits, if no other dogs or cats go out...he kedps circling the anomals towards the door...He literally herds them out so he doesnt have to be alone.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Walter REALLY likes to stick his whole head into the drinking water. Funny on the back deck....not too funny at the pet store water bowl! LOL.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a small water bowl in my room. It's the kind with a jug that refills itself. 

There are two large ones downstairs. He'll leave the small one alone, but he likes to dig in the ones downstairs sometimes. I like to call it 'swimming.' lol

We have red shaggy bath mats in the bathroom. Every time we go in there (because I can't go alone, as far as he's concerned), he flops, bites at, digs at, and just plays with the shaggy rugs. So I get to go to the bathroom and watch a show! LOL


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Laney, that picture is the CUTEST!

Rocket is 8.5 months, but that's still a puppy, right?  

Here is some video we shot about a week ago, what's funny is he acts like "What the he!! am I doing and why the he!! am I doing it?!?" Especially that second howl...you can see his eyes flick over like he's totally thinking that. LOL

Rocket howls - YouTube

( I hope I got the link right)


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Koshka likes to nab my things (especially my shoes) and run off with them. He doesn't really chew them up like he does sticks or toys, but he steals them a lot. I often find him asleep in front if the door using my shoe as a pillow. He's also started grabbing things and running to try to get me to chase him. Time to get serious about that Drop It command, but I'll still find a way to play chase too.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Laney, that picture is the CUTEST!
> 
> Rocket is 8.5 months, but that's still a puppy, right?
> 
> ...


Aww thank you! Rivers is 8 months old now, that's just my favorite picture of him with his moose! He has not been able to sleep without his moose since we got him and now he looks like a big baby sleeping next to his torn up moose! Haha! 
I love the video. Very funny! And your puppy is beautiful! Wish I could get mine to do that!


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

4score said:


> Walter REALLY likes to stick his whole head into the drinking water. Funny on the back deck....not too funny at the pet store water bowl! LOL.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

GSD2 said:


> So funny! Can't believe she is not the only one to do this, hehe, you described it perfect with "wut" and the head tilt, LMAO


Yesterday he tried to inspect where the noise came from. If he tilt his head any further, it'd get stuck that way lol.


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Catching snowflakes outside. Looks like she has some serious mental problems when doing this. Jumping around and snapping at everything.

Taking our mitts off when we come home. Without fail, she greets us, takes our mitts off our hands and takes them one by one to her bed as if to say we aren't allowed to leave.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

lol... new funny thing. He knows how to jump on the bed now, but he sometimes likes to jump around the house as if he's trotting and puts so much effort into it. It's hilarious


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when people bark at the moon it's not a good thing. :crazy:



shaner said:


> The really funny thing he did was last night when the moon caught his eye and he decided that if he jumped up that he would be able to reach it. He tried a few times before he gave up, but not before
> 
> >>>> barking at it a couple times. <<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

on the floor beside the refrigerator there were
bottles of soda, spring water, vinegar, etc.
my pup would knock over the soda bottles
only the soda bottles.


----------



## Bruinsdog85 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a 4 month old female puppy. I own a construction company which is great because I can take her to work with me which she loves. So 1 of my employees has this patch of facial hair on his chin. As we're driving back from the job Lucy who's chewing her bone in the back seat sees this and decides she doesn't like facial hair on him so she jumps up on the seat grabs his facial hair and tries dragging him in back by it. It was single handedly 1 of the funniest things I have ever seen.... Needless to say my employee came in clean shaven the next day haha


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Bruinsdog85 said:


> I have a 4 month old female puppy. I own a construction company which is great because I can take her to work with me which she loves. So 1 of my employees has this patch of facial hair on his chin. As we're driving back from the job Lucy who's chewing her bone in the back seat sees this and decides she doesn't like facial hair on him so she jumps up on the seat grabs his facial hair and tries dragging him in back by it. It was single handedly 1 of the funniest things I have ever seen.... Needless to say my employee came in clean shaven the next day haha


My puppy likes hair too. He especially likes when my hair is fresh off the shower, he'll smell it, lick it, and just put it in his mouth. LOL


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

We were playing fetch the other day and Rocco was chasing the ball so fast that when he got to it, and put his head down to grab it, his whole body rolled over! LOL. I wish I had a video of that. He's such a dum dum...but so, so cute.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

The more I sit and think, the more thinks I think up that my puppy does.

Every morning he knows to wake me up at 6:00am for work, and he follows me to the bathroom and sits watching me brush my teeth. Then when I ask him to leave so I can use the washroom, he lays down on the bath rug and turns his head the other way instead lol. So weird, so funny.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

A funny thing I just realized yesterday, she copies how I play with her. When I want her to play tug o war with me with her rope. I create a drive on it by bothering her with it until she wants to bite onto it but as she attempts to bite, I yank it away.

I'll be playing my PS3 and she comes over with the rope, stuffing it in my face (trying to create a drive for me. LOL.) Eventually, I try to grab it but she pulls away so I can't get it. WTH!?! lol. It's the same for fetch. She'll play proper fetch a few rounds BUT eventually, she wants to trade spots. She makes me go fetch the ball. SMH...


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Ollie does this thing when we're on walks where he'll start staring at a patch of grass, tilting his head from side to side. Then he'll pounce on some imaginary creature and drag his front paws backwards. He does this repeatedly until I stop him (once he starts tearing up the grass). He looks as nutty as a fruitcake, but it's adorable at the same time. 

Best I can guess is that he's hearing air escaping or something. He's done it in the winter, so I know it's not bugs. Silly boy.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Winter and my cat seem to alternate chasing each other. Winter thinks it's play but the cat does not. Usually the cat chases Winter and gives her what for. Often it ends up as them chasing each other around the garden shed. It's hilarious when Winter is running round and round the shed, completely exhausted, and the cat is sat on the shed roof watching with a very smug cat grin.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

JoMichelle said:


> Winter and my cat seem to alternate chasing each other. Winter thinks it's play but the cat does not. Usually the cat chases Winter and gives her what for. Often it ends up as them chasing each other around the garden shed. It's hilarious when Winter is running round and round the shed, completely exhausted, and the cat is sat on the shed roof watching with a very smug cat grin.


:rofl: I can just picture this with a few of our cats. Then again, I can see Koshka doing that with a couple of our cats and the cats being the ones going in circles.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Last night while diluting the water for my shower, Simba tried hopping into the shower. I totally woulda bathed him if I had puppy shampoo on hand. Lolol. It was so funny (at least I think so).


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Rocky likes to drop his ball in the water bucket ,then he bobs for apples(his ball)


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

kennajo said:


> Rocky likes to drop his ball in the water bucket ,then he bobs for apples(his ball)


related to the water bucket - Simba likes to drink water, then pick up the bowl and pour all the rest of the water on the floor and lick it off the floor... lol


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

I just gave Rainer his first frozen bully stick and he has not let go of it for the past hour! He's carrying it around in his mouth trying to get me to play with him. The funniest part though is ... He keeps trying to drink from his water bowl with the bully stick still in his mouth! He moves it over to the side and tries to stick his tongue out to get to the water. HAHA such a silly pup!


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

you can freeze bully sticks?!? I will have to try that!


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

kennajo said:


> you can freeze bully sticks?!? I will have to try that!



Yeah, I read that was a great way to store them. I'm not sure if they actually "freeze" but they do get super cold and it helps my puppy with his teething


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

kennajo said:


> Rocky likes to drop his ball in the water bucket ,then he bobs for apples(his ball)


Rivers does this!!! But instead of picking it back up he leaves it in the bowl and tries to drink around it, then when it is completely soaked (we have those squeaky tennis balls - he can't get enough of those things) and the sqeaker doesnt work anymore he gets big sad puppy dog eyes as he tries to squeak it, and he carries it around the house, dripping water everywhere, going to everyone trying to get them to fix his ball! 

And on a side note, he uses those tennis balls to his advantage! If we are cooking dinner, doing chores...anything other than playing with him, he will try bringing us lots of toys, dropping them at our feet. If we don't start playing with him he will get his squeaky tennis ball and squeak it nonstop until we put down whatever we are doing to play with him! ...and it works every time! Haha. Those things are loud! Drives me crazy :wild:


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

We have given Vegas old pop bottles a few times - we rinse them out thoroughly and clean all the labels off and he chews and has fun until he punctures it then we take it away. Well now he thinks ALL the plastic bottles are his. Lastnight I had just opened a bottle of water, took a sip, and then put the bottle down on the coffee table. Well forgetting Vegas is now big enough to reach everything on the coffee table he goes over there and knocks the bottle over with his nose and then he grabs it in his mouth and tries to take off with it!!! Little bugger!

He also will try and play with 2 toys at once. He will have a bone in his mouth and try to grab his kong or another toy. Cracks me up to watch this because he just can't figure out why he can't have 2 toys at once! But he always looks sooo determined to make it work!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Today Koshka and I were playing tug, and he reached up with his paw to slap the rope, knocked it out of his mouth, which resulted in smacking his head on the floor as the toy came out. Up til then, I would have said he was getting better at tug, but maybe he isn't. Haha!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG. 

I can't even watch anything on YouTube that has people talking, when he supposedly fast asleep down the hallway, because he jumps up, woofing and "looking" for the "people that got in without him knowing" , LOL


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

we been renovating and although simba learned the hard way not to lean on wet paint or when it dries it'll get stuck.... he has a kick out of leaning on the wet paint anyway. i think it's an excuse for him to just get bathed every day


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Wendy loves to watch TV. 

Most things Animal Planet. If there are dogs - she is un-distractible.... If they bark she will bark back. Then come over and whine at me when they don't bark back at her. With her "fix it mamma" look she gets when she wants my help.


----------



## RMF (Oct 1, 2011)

Deezul likes watching tv. He enjoyed watching the puppy bowl this year. 

He has a barbell Kong toy he loves rolling around on the floor. Sometimes he'll roll it to you, roll it back to him & he'll roll it back with his nose. He'll roll it back & forth several times. it's funny watching him do this.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

GSD2 said:


> That's funny. My funny dog, well....when I passed gas one time she got the most confused look on her face and checked her rear end, as if thinking, wow, I didn't know that was coming?! The next time she did the same and then actually cleaned herself as if she thought she'd made a poo mess all of a sudden. Apparenty she never realized a human could pass gas.:smirk:


LOL! My Brandy would fold her ears back and run under the bed every time she farted. Sometimes the other dog would fart and I would look in that direction and sniff very quietly wondering who did it and she would sulk away in embarassement even if it wasn't her. She was so precious!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Laney said:


> Rivers won't go to sleep without his moose! If we turn off the lights and go to bed at night and he doesn't have his moose in his bed he will run laps in the bedroom once he realizes it and bark at the door until we let him out. Then he will search the house, find his moose, bring it into his bed, and cuddle up with it and instantly fall asleep like nothing ever happened.


 That is just too precious!!! Mine did that once but with her stuffed mailman that had "bite me" on it.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

My dog makes odd noises when she is trying to get me up. My other two never made noises like this one does. It's like she is trying to talk (I know she isn't but it's the best way I can describe it). Well she was "mumbling" and the next thing out of her mouth was "MOM" pure and clear! I know she doesn't know what she "said" but I thought it was so adorable and endearing !


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

Her new game is catching, playing and then eating Moths. She'll nose them for a few minutes then gulp them down. First notice it the other night when she was jumping around in the back yard trying to grab them out of the air.


----------

